# Rice Trailers



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with a Rice brand trailer? I know they are not very common in the US since they are made in the UK. I am going to look at one tomorrow that is listed for a very good price.

I can't find many reviews online but the ones I have read are very positive. They are built to last.

This would be my first trailer. It has new brakes and tires, new floor, new wiring, and new paint. It would be used only to haul for short distances. (Less than 50 miles one way) i would be hauling my TB mix and hubby's TWH to trails. No overnights.

My main concern is the lack of windows. There are air vents for ventilation. Are windows that important for ventilation?

Here is a picture.


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

Windows play a duel roll ventilation and makes the trailer appear larger from the inside to the horse...Not so dark and cave like


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Rice trailers have been around for a long time.
I've only seen a few and it was some time ago...I think the "fad" of named trailers went a different direction.

I know they are "light" colored inside but would be wary without windows, it is what I am used to seeing especially for ventilation.

The picture you posted made me question why a diamond plated (escape) door? It looks rather strange and maybe a "fix" that the trailer had a serious problem.. it just stands out as strange to me when the rest of the trailer looks as it does...
If this is "the trailer" it looks nice from the picture but do make sure it is well checked out by a qualified mechanic... you need not want any surprises after purchase.

Happy shopping.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*rice trailer*

hiya and have a good look at the suspention eather it being taution bar or springs.
springs are the better aption easy to repair.
if it has taution bar suspention goes in a metal tube and check for corsion were the stub axle arm goes and check and make sure it has not droped with ware.
otherwise thay are a good ruged trailer.
i think mine is about 50 years old and has and has taution bar sprung axles and thay are colapsing the trailer is with drawn out of service not fit for purpous as i dont trust the suspention.
i supose i could change the axles to newer taution suspention but i have not got the time.
i have had it about 15 years and its been a good all round trailer and had both of my ponys on board i repainted it last year and fitted a new floor as well.
if its got springs i would perchase it and thay go on for ever a good hard working trailer.
if you need any advice contact me.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I had several Rice Trailers in the UK and they all gave good service. We replaced the last one there with a Wessex though which was a lot more user friendly for me to use on my own and I liked it a lot better than the Rice
I must say as someone who's lived on both sides of the pond now that I think our US trailer suits US needs a lot better than that type of Rice Trailer would


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

We had a Rice trailer years ago, in those days they were very heavy and now given the choice I would go for an Ifor (but I am UK based).


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Clava said:


> We had a Rice trailer years ago, in those days they were very heavy and now given the choice I would go for an Ifor (but I am UK based).



I've never seen this brand and know nothing about it.
I went to the manufacturer web site but still have some questions...maybe you would answer...

Here, in the USA I am familiar with, use to and most comfortable with full height escape door(s) in the front of the trailer (straight load).
I saw there is a front load/unload door and a partial door on the other side...is this the safety escape door?
Are the trailers not "warm" for the horse to travel in without window ventilation? I was unable to see wall ventilation nor a window in the front that is operable...just a covered vent thing front and not really much visible "vent" to the side.
Also, can the rear door tops be locked open when traveling as some American trailers now do???
I like some of the design like the front load/unload ramp...what a joy not to have a horse have to step back and not "fall" off the side of the ramp or fly backward out of the trailer when they are not a good loader and traveler...
Can both horses be unloaded from/through the front?

Thanks for answering my questions...


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> I've never seen this brand and know nothing about it.
> I went to the manufacturer web site but still have some questions...maybe you would answer...
> 
> Here, in the USA I am familiar with, use to and most comfortable with full height escape door(s) in the front of the trailer (straight load).
> ...


Small door is a jockey door.

I don't remember issues with the horses being warm, I think they have vents. I have two very small windows in my lorry but often don't open them. I agree though that the option is a good one.

Our rice trailer didn't have a top rear section

Yes, both can be unloaded from the front.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Clava said:


> Small door is a jockey door.
> 
> I don't remember issues with the horses being warm, I think they have vents. I have two very small windows in my lorry but often don't open them. I agree though that the option is a good one.
> 
> ...



Wow...thanks.

I REALLY like the idea of having the option to walk off any horse instead of backing off a trailer.
I've had my share of burned palms from friends horses flying back. ouch...

Thanks for sharing the info...


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Wow...thanks.
> 
> I REALLY like the idea of having the option to walk off any horse instead of backing off a trailer.
> I've had my share of burned palms from friends horses flying back. ouch...
> ...


These days most trailers here seem to have a front ramp for unloading (but still good to teach them to reverse out in an emergency). My old lorry has a front unloading ramp too.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

horselovinguy said:


> Wow...thanks.
> 
> I REALLY like the idea of having the option to walk off any horse instead of backing off a trailer.
> I've had my share of burned palms from friends horses flying back. ouch...
> ...


 I really miss the front unload option though there are some US trailers that are designing them that way now - my horses had no issues with stepping up (no ramp) into this trailer but they did worry a bit about stepping down in reverse though made no big deal of it
As for getting hot - don't forget that the average summer temperature in the UK can be as low as 65F and 72F is considered hot weather - I don't know where you live in the US but our average summer temperature in CT is about 80F and we can have weeks when its in the 90's for long periods


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the input everyone! We decided to go and see it and on the way yesterday, we realized our truck's emergency brake was hung up and had to take our truck to our mechanic buddy instead of going to see the trailer. Someone else went out to see it last night and bought it. Oh well, i guess it wasn't meant to be. Still searching...


----------



## fastisfun (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a rice trailer and I love it for my tall boys. I bought it because it was light weight and I could pull it easily with my v6 truck. My horses never got hot in it. There is a small window up front but a big vent in the roof. I open the front ramp window when loading if needed but have never had my horses balk at loading. The height helps. I really like the front ramp though rarely use it. I also LOVE the swivel tongue. My truck dipped into a washout but thanks to the swivel tongue the trailer stayed upright. I have had my trailer for about 10 years. Its an 85 I think. Just now replacing floors and a few other minor things. Will never give this trailer up. The height works great for moving furniture as well.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

That door looks far too small to be functional for unloading horses so I would assume it's a man door.

Another item of concern that's glaring to me is the tires – the fenders are undersized and the tires are hanging out a considerable distance – it may not pass any required safety inspections as a result - I know it wouldn't here because of that issue. Chances are the original tires were quite a lot narrower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

